# Reverse flow smoker build help



## C.D. (Jul 5, 2018)

Id like to build a reverse flow smoker out of a propane tank it is 30"x150' o need help on the opening sizes.
The calculator gives some help but some numbers like exhaust camber size look huge using an 8 " pipe


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 6, 2018)

150 feet?


----------



## C.D. (Jul 6, 2018)

pete mazz said:


> 150 feet?


Sorry Pete, my fingers sometimes don't work right. No it's 150 inches.


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 6, 2018)

That's a 275 gallon tank. 8" stack ~22"


----------



## C.D. (Jul 6, 2018)

pete mazz said:


> That's a 275 gallon tank.





pete mazz said:


> That's a 275 gallon tank. 8" stack ~22"


----------



## C.D. (Jul 6, 2018)

Tank inside is  29.25"×150"
According to the calculator it's 436.33
100793.818 cubic in.
It gives 403.175 for a FB/CC opening and RF plate end opening.
I am having trouble with the FB/CC opening, and position of the RF plate compared to the door and racks.


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 7, 2018)

I must have entered the wrong numbers. Sorry.

My Tank Volume Calcs are here: https://planetcalc.com/5185/

Throat Calcs are here: https://planetcalc.com/5155/

Your throat opening (FB to CC) is way too large. For a 425 gal tank you should be ~288 sq.in.

Typically the top of the FB is the BP height if you're using a square shaped FB. I come up with a 13" high cut-out. That only leaves a couple inches to the lower grate because the tank is so long. Have you thought of shortening it?


----------



## C.D. (Jul 8, 2018)

pete mazz said:


> I must have entered the wrong numbers. Sorry.
> 
> My Tank Volume Calcs are here: https://planetcalc.com/5185/
> 
> ...


I had but would rather not


pete mazz said:


> I must have entered the wrong numbers. Sorry.
> 
> My Tank Volume Calcs are here: https://planetcalc.com/5185/
> 
> ...


No, but I've thought about just having 1 rack instead of 2


----------

